# Technical Knowledge and Experience is valuable only...



## E2ks (Aug 22, 2011)

Technical knowledge and experience is valuable only...when it is delivered to the right person at the right time?

Within engineering intensive firms, the engineering knowledge and technical expertise throughout their operations from PD to manufacturing must be treated as critical assets. Too many organizations today still ineffectively manage and utilize their lessons learned, best practices, TGW's, etc. Most of these firms extract this data, however are weak in keeping this knowledge active and exploiting it for future use.

Typically I have found that delivery is not integrated into the engineering process. With the engineer often digging in and having to search for related knowledge via an off-line process such as manual searches or treasure hunt.

I believe we have found the best solution to this traditional and passive 'reference shelf' paradigm. With KAE or Knowledge Aware Engineering, this new approach manages technical knowledge with an integrated, active Knowledge System that directly influences all phases of engineering decision making. This new approach platform labeled E2ks enables 'expertise' intensive organizations to capture, refine, accumulate, and represent its collective know-how across the enterprise in ways that directly support strategic decision making.

The hallmark of Emergent's E2ks technology is its superior ability to create an organic knowledge infrastructure that cultivates knowledge throughout the enterprise.

What do you think? Check us out at http://www.youtube.com/user/Emergentsys

or www.emergentks.com


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 22, 2011)

Should we utilize synergy to normalize throughput across the knowledge base?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 22, 2011)

Perhaps we should realign our corporate meme to better inteface with the consumer preference paradigm.


----------



## E2ks (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Budddddddy.


----------



## rktman (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Video, Fire Susan, Pay Don more to mentor a new generation of farvulator support. The end.

Oh wait, lets incorporate some Organic growth BS and hire more managers, it works for the feds.


----------



## Coastal Engineer (Aug 26, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Perhaps we should realign our corporate meme to better inteface with the consumer preference paradigm.


What he said.


----------



## BluSkyy (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like to buy a vowel.


----------



## E2ks (Aug 29, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Perhaps we should realign our corporate meme to better inteface with the consumer preference paradigm.


what are you talking about captain


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2011)

E2ks said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps we should realign our corporate meme to better inteface with the consumer preference paradigm.
> ...


I'm just talkin' 'bout Shaft.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 29, 2011)

Shut your mouth!


----------

